# changing the ring and pinion gear?



## stockracer (Oct 1, 2009)

My son races a 92 ka24de on a dirt oval race track...the stock (4.08) gear is a little to much gear for this track....I have been reading and I've seen ppl replacing the ring and pinion gear from a J30--1995 (3.86) or a 1997-01 Q45 (3.69) with no other mods...My question is......are they replacing just the ring/pinion gear or are they replacing the whole pumpkin head/hoghead? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some folks replace only the ring/pinion while most replace the entire pumpkin which is so much easier.


----------



## stockracer (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks alot, I just didn't want to get into changing the axles. Different tracks require different gear ratios and when we go to other tracks we can just change out the pumpkin head.....So if I go with the 1997-2001 Q45 (3.69 ratio), all I will have to do is replace the pumkin head, right???I just wanted to make sure this was a direct bolt up with no other mods. Thanks again


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's some info I dug up about installing a Q45 pumpkin into an S13/S14:

'90-94 Q45 Need different axles AND hubs - You'll need: (per Steve of S&M Racing)
'90-94 Q45 (or Z32 turbo) rear hubs (5-lug)
2 new axles: One from a turbo Z32, one from a Q45
PASS. side of your S13/S14 uses a DRIVERS side Q45 axle
DRIVERS side of your S13/S14 uses a DRIVERS side Z32 TT axle
Input/pinion flange is LARGER - Need a different driveshaft or flange.


----------

